# defective bow



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

so I went to cabelas to pick up my new diamond edge sb-1 bow today. I had them adjust it for me and everything because this was my first bow.
anyways, I got home and started shooting it, and after 5 arrows, the peep sight came off. so I went back to cabelas and they were asking me if I was dry firing it, which I wasnt. (i dont think they believed me.)
basically from what I could see, the bow string was frayed where the sight was on it. the worker said that it was cut by the sight.

anyways im getting it exchanged for a new one for free so I cant complain, but im wondering if anyone else has experienced this before with a brand new bow. is there something that the worker might have done on accident that would mess it up like that? he seemed pretty knowledgeable to me. im betting it was just defective from factory but i wanted some other peoples thoughts


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

Best of luck bow hunting, I'm sure it was just a little mistake made by The installer. Glad they made it good for you. Hope you get a big one.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

If the string was cut the peep could have had a sharp burr from the manufacturing process or they could have nicked the string while cutting any serving material they tied on. All they needed to do was put a new string on on it. If the string wasn’t cut and the serving came undone then it was just a bad serving job and I wouldn’t be surprised the peep came out. Sounds like they made it right regardless of what happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

